# Beautiful Photos of Australia's Skies



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2015)

Some awesome photos here of skies in Australia, more photos here.  http://www.buzzfeed.com/simoncrerar/omg-aussie-skies#.wqeGDn4VaQ


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

Wow.  Looks surreal.


----------



## AprilT (May 18, 2015)

Stunning!  They look more like paintings that the actual skies, that is something I would love to bear witness to in person.  So very beautiful.


----------



## Glinda (May 18, 2015)

SB, these are so spectacular!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2015)

Fabulous...and did you *see* those photos of the milky way in a couple of them..absolutely no light pollution getting in the way there. 

That said, my favourite photo has to be the Camels in the sunset..


----------



## Kadee (May 19, 2015)

Here is a photo  I took looking over my back fence a couple of mornings ago (Sunrise)


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2015)

Beautiful Kadee...


----------



## Jackie22 (May 23, 2015)

Kadee and SB....all beautiful pictures, thanks for posting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2015)

Great photo Kadee, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2015)

SB and Kadee, fantastic pics, thanks so much.


----------

